# State marking roadkill deer to help collectors spot them



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Have you noticed more deer and general road kills not being picked up? Every County has their own policy for taking care of roadkills. What is the policy of your county?

PA - State marking roadkill deer to help collectors spot them

PennDOT hires out the collection of roadside deer kills to independent contractors such as Walt Thomas Jr. of Bucks County, this year's collector in Berks.

The marking procedure began about two years ago to better locate and keep track of the animals collected, Krafczyk said. Problems had arisen when contractors were dispatched to carcasses but could not locate them.

Now PennDOT workers are sent to find reported carcasses, and mark them with the X. Only the painted bodies are reported to Thomas. That way, officials know that any deer with an X is known, and will be collected.

http://www.mcall.com/news/local/all-b1_5warrior1017.6627851oct17,0,4160936.column


----------

